# 2600-2666MHz Speed Demon RAM Sticks



## HuLkY (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi in there
I've seen RAM sticks with speeds like 2600MHz and 2666MHz on Newegg.com up for sale, are these stuff legit to work with 2400MHz only supported MoBo Like Asus X79 RoG Line up? and how if possible? only XMP? how come?


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 21, 2012)

maybe just clock it on bios or something, and well you might need a new mobo that support that speed, as most likely if you got a 2400 speed mobo and you got 8 of those it will run in 2400 once clocked, it's only my theory so someone should give a better answer


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 21, 2012)

is there a mobo supporting 2600 already????


----------



## M.Beier (Apr 21, 2012)

Sir, I promise you, you will not see 2666mhz this year, or next year.
DDR3-5333 wont ever happen, it will be DDR4-5333


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, Well  , They are out already!!!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 21, 2012)

Link


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 21, 2012)

as you wish and from many vendors too

 Computer Hardware, Memory, Desktop Memory, DDR3 2...

 Computer Hardware, Memory, Desktop Memory, DDR3 2...

GeIL EVO CORSA Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...


----------



## LGV (Apr 21, 2012)

Quote
"Manufacturer Response:
.
Dear Customer

We can certainly clarify the confusion you may have. Intel does NOT support overclocking, so DDR3-1600 is the maximum frequency they suggest. As a result, DRAM Voltage is also limited at 1.50V (standard). This memory kit is clearly not average, or standard, so of course it will not follow Intel's guidelines. As you know, Intel has had this DDR3 limitation for Sandybridge and chipsets prior, so it is nothing new. If you do a quick search for performance DDR3 memory, everything is above 1.50V. Rarely is <1.50V memory considered high performance. 

G.Skill produces the best (extreme) memory modules available on the market. Rest assured that the kits are tested for their specific platforms. With the proper settings, although much greater than Intel specifications, it will not harm your CPU. Similar to CPU frequency overclocking, 4.6GHz+ from 3.8GHz default (turbo) is common, but technically Intel does not support it. If you want to follow Intel and the standards, you will need to purchase DDR3-1600 CL11 or under. 

Thank you
GSKILL SUPPORT

Quality and customer service are our top priorities"


----------



## M.Beier (Apr 21, 2012)

HuLkY said:


> as you wish and from many vendors too
> 
> Computer Hardware, Memory, Desktop Memory, DDR3 2...
> 
> ...



Fastest kit in those links, is 1333mhz


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think its going to work, maybe your cpu is not going to support it, the memmory controller is in the cpu nowadays, i should pick up the kit, and see if you are lucky


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 21, 2012)

so??


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2012)

This are ment for 3rd gen 1155 

If you look at the z77 mb you see they go up to 2800 OC


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 21, 2012)

but won't work for the current X79 line up?
and if so, why is there Quad Kits? 
and also does this mean Intel supports a "Mid Range" chip with more RAM OC than a High End one?! WOW!


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not sure on how 2011 oc on the mem and 1155 does have 4 dimm slots 


They would work on x79 just not sure if they can run that high cuz I don't own a 2011 rig or looked up reviews on them


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

*2666Mhz DDR3 and Intel X79 chipset compatibility*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, but wanted to shed some light into the limitation in the compatibility between the new higher speed DDR3 desktop memory that has recently been released.  Here is a list of 'facts' that will hopefully address some of the concerns some of you have posted:

1) The Intel Sandy Bridge (SB) CPUs are equipped with an Internal Memory Controller (IMC) that only supports up to 2133Mhz DDR3

2) The Sandy Bridge-E (SB-E) CPUs are equipped with an IMC that only supports up to 2400Mhz DDR3

3) The new Ivy Bridge (IB) CPUs are equipped with an IMC that supports DDR3 memory up to 2800Mhz

So, the bottom line is that you will NOT be able to make full use of 2600Mhz or 2666Mhz DDR3 when using a SB CPU with a Z77 motherboard or an X79 motherboard with a SB-E CPU.

How do I know this?  Simple - I own a 16GB (4 x 4GB) set of G.Skill Ripjaws X 2666 Mhz DDR3 memory that I bought off of Newegg last week and have attempted to use it in my Intel SB-E 3930K CPU and Asus Rampage IV Extreme motherboard (with BIOS 1305) and was unsucessful in running the memory at either 2600 or 2666Mhz memory speeds.  I tried both manual and XMP settings to no avail.  I also attempted to use both stock voltages (1.65V) and higher and switched from 1T to 2T command rate, but nothing worked.  In fact, my motherboard would not even POST when attempting to use either 2600 or 2666Mhz speeds.  Once I reduced the speed to 2400Mhz, the motherboard POSTed and everything worked fine.  I went ahead and reduced the latencies from the stock XMP settings of 11-13-13-35 to 10-12-12-31 as I was running the memory at lower speeds.  Everything worked perfectly now, and I have my 3930K overclocked at a modest 4.5Ghz @ 1.36V with no other voltage adjustments made - a testament that the Asus IV Extreme motherboard is truly the shiznit!

Sorry for the bad news for those hoping to run the newer 2600Mhz and 2666Mhz DDR3 with their SB & Z77 or SB-E & X79 motherboard setups.  I am very disappointed too.  You might be able to squeeze out some Mhz (maybe even up to 2500Mhz with voltage tweaking/adjustments), but don't count on it.  To give G.Skill credit, they do explicitly state that the memory is for Ivy Bridge and Z77 motherboard setups...something that I found out is indeed true


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> 3) Use of a SB with a Z77 motherboard or SB-E CPU with a X79 chipset are officially compatible with up to 2400Mhz DDR3 and can NOT run DDR3 memory at 2600Mhz or higher



SB supports 2133 MHZ max on most Z77 boards.


Both X79, if you have a good chip, and Z77 with Ivy, can do 2400 MHz ++. sticks rated for 2600 MHz and 2666 MHz are for Z77 and IVY.


----------



## kajson (May 13, 2012)

M.Beier said:


> Sir, I promise you, you will not see 2666mhz this year, or next year.
> DDR3-5333 wont ever happen, it will be DDR4-5333



http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS-V_GENE/MaximusV-Gene-Memory-QVL.pdf

Asus and Gskill arent agreeing with you it seems.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> SB supports 2133 MHZ max on most Z77 boards.
> 
> 
> Both X79, if you have a good chip, and Z77 with Ivy, can do 2400 MHz ++. sticks rated for 2600 MHz and 2666 MHz are for Z77 and IVY.



Thanks - I have corrected my post.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

DELETED - wrong reply posted


----------



## Aquinus (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> SB supports 2133 MHZ max on most Z77 boards.
> 
> 
> Both X79, if you have a good chip, and Z77 with Ivy, can do 2400 MHz ++. sticks rated for 2600 MHz and 2666 MHz are for Z77 and IVY.



The P9X79 Deluxe lets me select up to 2400mhz with stock bclk. I'm currently running 2333mhz stably (@ 10-11-10-28) and I don't see why it wouldn't be able to go further. I'm sure this really depends on the IMC you get in your CPU and what kind of overclock, timings, and memory you have.


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The P9X79 Deluxe lets me select up to 2400mhz with stock bclk. I'm currently running 2333mhz stably (@ 10-11-10-28) and I don't see why it wouldn't be able to go further. I'm sure this really depends on the IMC you get in your CPU and what kind of overclock, timings, and memory you have.



Sure. I mean, my CPU is pretty poor, IMHO, but 2400 MHz is no problem. However, getting even 10 MHz more is nearly impossible, no matter what voltages and timings are changed.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 13, 2012)

just underclock


----------



## Aquinus (May 13, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> just underclock



That defeats the purpose of getting memory that can run that fast then.


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> just underclock



even going down to 12x doesn't help. Unfortunately.


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2012)

well I'm not go happy with the gskill trident x 2400mhz they run stock and up to 2500 but that's about it....

And for some reason they will not run cas9 or anything else below cas.10 even at 1600mhz 

But my ripjaws can run 2600mhz and there stock 1600 6-8-6-24

Got to run them 2400-2600 7-11-7-28 1T 1.8v


----------



## Aquinus (May 13, 2012)

DOM said:


> 2400-2600 7-11-7-28 1T 1.8v



1.8v is going to kill your CPU's IMC. 1.65 really shouldn't be exceeded using Intel CPUs.


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2012)

yeah its not for everyday use just for benching

just cant belive some old ram can run better then some 2400 

ill set it at 1.5-1.65v she how they clock


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

DOM said:


> yeah its not for everyday use just for benching
> 
> just cant belive some old ram can run better then some 2400
> 
> ill set it at 1.5-1.65v she how they clock



There are several factors that you failed to mention by stating that you can run your 'old' DDR3 memory at 2400Mhz.  First off, by the screen shots shown, some things are evident:

1) You are running the wrong version of CPU-Z; use the 64-bit version and not the 32-bit version...this is evident because several of the fields are grayed out (no info given).

2) You are running what appears to be only 4GB of DDR3 and in dual channel mode, which means that you are only running two sticks.  The total number of sticks of memory will dictate how low you can set latencies.  As a general rule, the more sticks of memory used in a configuration limits how low latencies and command rate can be set.  The other governing factor is of course the capability of the RAM itself.

3) The use of any DRAM voltage above 1.65V will fry your RAM over time and may cause permanent damage to your CPUs IMC as well, regardless of how often you do it - the damage will become evident over time as your CPU will not be able to hold stable overclocks anymore and eventually will result in a CPU that can not overclock at all - I've seen this exact end result posted in several forums for those who get a bit too ambitious in trying to overclock their systems.

Please provide more specific information regarding your particular setup.  Exactly which memory are you running (model number and revision number), and how many sticks and capacity (1GB, 2GB, 4GB, etc) are occupying what DIMMs on the motherboard (single channel or dual channel), and what BIOS are you running on your motherboard?  You get the idea.  That way, the information you provide is much more specific and helpful to other enthusiasts!


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

1. Nothing is of any concern here. Items are greyed out because they do not show on this platform.

2. 7-11-7 timings indicates he's probably running PSC-based 2 GB DIMMs.

2. Running higher voltage is something DOM is personally aware of, IMHO. He knows the risks.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 1. Nothing is of any concern here. Items are greyed out because they do not show on this platform.
> 
> 2. 7-11-7 timings indicates he's probably running PSC-based 2 GB DIMMs.
> 
> 2. Running higher voltage is something DOM is personally aware of, IMHO. He knows the risks.



Still, I would like to see his CPU-Z Validator link first and not just a screen shot


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Meh, that speed and those timings are no big deal, to be honest. That's how IVB clocks memory is all. I don't need a screenshot to know it's more than likely 100% legit...just because it's DOM(nevermind that I have 4 kits here capable of the same).

SB and SB-E largely clock ram the same, although SB-E can push ram a bit further. Ivybridge is a whole other animal, allowing 2800 MHz(1400 MHz)++. Many valids with 3000+ Mhz have been shown in the past month or so. 



If you are interested in clocking like that, HWBOT is a invaluable resource, as they do "police" results. Take a gander over there, or on some of the more "xtreme" forums, and you'll see this is actually quite common. Z77 boards like the ASUS Maximus V Gene make it super easy to do, too.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

M.Beier said:


> Fastest kit in those links, is 1333mhz



The memory is in fact 2600 and 2666Mhz DDR3 memory.  Yes, the CPU IMC uses a divider of 2 and a memory ratio as well (used to overclock the memory at different CPU straps).  Regardless, the memory does in fact run at the advertised speeds.


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> The memory is in fact 2600 and 2666Mhz DDR3 memory.  Yes, the CPU IMC uses a divider of 2 and a memory ratio as well (used to overclock the memory at different CPU straps).  Regardless, the memory does in fact run at the advertised speeds.



M.Beier has been trying to make this point for some time. In a way he is right, but in a way he is not.

That ram rated @ 2666 MHz, actually runs @ 1333 MHz.

1600 MHz stuff, PC12800, runs 800 MHz.

DOm's screenshot shows 1200 MHz...that's 2400 MHz...do you see the correlation to what M.Beier is getting at? He's wasting his time, IMHO, but whatever.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Meh, that speed and those timings are no big deal, to be honest. That's how IVB clocks memory is all. I don't need a screenshot to know it's more than likely 100% legit...just because it's DOM(nevermind that I have 4 kits here capable of the same).
> 
> SB and SB-E largely cloc kram the same, although SB-E can push ram a bit further. Ivbybridge si a whoel other animal, allowing 2800 MHz(1400 MHz)++. Many valids with 3000+ Mhz have been shown in the past month or so.
> 
> ...



Not so much a question about legitimacy (or honesty), but more so just for the sake of having some extra information provided such as voltages.  There is a reason why CPU-Z validates...  I don't have a problem believing that memory can run at those speeds, but for how long and is it truly stable?  Does it pass Prime95 for a few hours?  You get the idea.


----------



## Fatal (May 13, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> Still, I would like to see his CPU-Z Validator link first and not just a screen shot



You gave us information about your experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 2666 Mhz DDR3 memory. You didn’t post any screens at all. Just because you can’t reach those speeds that means nothing. I have seen many times what is rated for stuff was not reached by some but others clocked the shit out of them. You come off a bit harsh, DOM knows what he is doing.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

Fatal said:


> You gave us information about your experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 2666 Mhz DDR3 memory. You didn’t post any screens at all. Just because you can’t reach those speeds that means nothing. I have seen many times what is rated for stuff was not reach by some but others clocked the shit out of them. You come off a bit harsh, DOM knows what he is doing.



But, then again I'm not bragging about my system being able to do anything extraordinary.  I've seen plenty of fake posts.  Since you all seem to know him and you say he is for real and don't know me at all, here is my CPU-Z validation:


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> Not so much a question about legitimacy (or honesty), but more so just for the sake of having some extra information provided such as voltages.  There is a reason why CPU-Z validates...  I don't have a problem believing that memory can run at those speeds, but for how long and is it truly stable?  Does it pass Prime95 for a few hours?  You get the idea.



I do get the point. But 2400 MHz is hardly a big deal.

See my recent reviews here, using X79, and note pretty much every kit hit 2400 MHz, except the 32 GB kit.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?p=1&pp=25&order=date&category=Memory

Rest assured that any results I post with clocking ram in those reviews is capable of said speeds 24/7.

Now, DOM is using IVB, which clocks even better than SB-E.

Voltages and such aren't improtant, and 24/7 stability isn't always something people test for. I do expect to be reviewing kits at those speeds in the future as well, provided there is enough interest. I have a 8 GB(2x 4GB) 2400 MHz G.SKill TridentX kit review coming soon, to start with.





051 by cadaveca@TPU, on Flickr


Although you may not have had a good time with your own TridentX kit, I can simply say that is 100% because you bought ram intended for Z77, and are using it on X79. Product page is here:

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=512&c1=&c2=


Note that qualified motherboards listed are Z77 only. You had problems, because you bought the wrong ram. You should have gone with RipjawsZ or ARES kit. QWUstioning perofrmance of the ram you bought, and it's rated speeds, while using it on the wrong platform..well...such is life.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I do get the point. But 2400 MHz is hardly a big deal.
> 
> See my recent reviews here, using X79, and note pretty much every kit hit 2400 MHz, except the 32 GB kit.
> 
> ...



It's not the question of his motherboard, but rather his G.Skill DDR3 memory he is using that is rated at 1600Mhz.  Regardless, since he is running it at 2400Mhz (even though he is using hazardous voltages).  Running a system at high speeds means NOTHING if it isn't stable.  So what if I can run my 3930K at 5Ghz, but then can't pass one minute into Prime95, pass any of the 3DMark11 benchmark tests, or play my favorite game for 30 seconds.  The whole point behind overclocking is to achieve solid and stable improvements to system performance.  You know as well as I that overclocking is an art, and is not meant for the faint of heart to just crank up settings to see what happens.  If ppl aren't testing to see if their system is stable at those high speeds, then what's the point?


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> You know as well as I that overclocking is an art, and is not meant for the faint of heart to just crank up settings to see what happens. If ppl aren't testing to see if their system is stable at those high speeds, then what's the point?



Overclocking is hardly "art" any more. OEMs have taken that from us long ago.


I do get your point, and I do feel the same way. However, not everyone is of the same opinion, and not everyone uses their PCs for purposes which require 24-7 stability. I understand that you have some needs there that you require, but I do not think it's preduent to force them on others.

As to 1600 MHz sticks reaching 2400 MHz, take a look at my last review, or the Samsung review. both are 1600 MHz kits, the Exceleram 2x 2 GB, the Samsung 2x 4 GB, and both did so with what I consider reasonable voltages(especially the Samsung, reaxching 2400 Mhz @ 1.575V).


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Although you may not have had a good time with your own TridentX kit, I can simply say that is 100% because you bought ram intended for Z77, and are using it on X79. Product page is here:
> 
> Note that qualified motherboards listed are Z77 only. You had problems, because you bought the wrong ram. You should have gone with RipjawsZ or ARES kit. QWUstioning perofrmance of the ram you bought, and it's rated speeds, while using it on the wrong platform..well...such is life.



I knew this when I bought the RAM, but wanted to take the risk anyway.  I am not disappointed whatsoever.  I am very happy with the memory and it's performance.  And when the Ivy Bridge-E CPUs come out next year, I'll buy one and then will be able to run my memory at 2666Mhz and even higher 

So why are you being rude to me now...


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> So why are you being rude to me now...





Rude? I'm sorry if you take it that way..Im' just stating facts. The ram you bought was never meant to be used on those boards, and in fact, is only certified for 4 motherboards at this point. All of them are Z77-based.

You used this problem you encountered as an example, which to me, isn't a good one. That is all. 




Ninjawithagun said:


> *Sorry for the bad news for those hoping to run the newer 2600Mhz and 2666Mhz DDR3 with their SB & Z77 or SB-E & X79 motherboard setups. I am very disappointed too. You might be able to squeeze out some Mhz (maybe even up to 2500Mhz with voltage tweaking/adjustments), but don't count on it.* To give G.Skill credit, they do explicitly state that the memory is for Ivy Bridge and Z77 motherboard setups...something that I found out is indeed true




That statement I quote here above is not true. Your own expereicne cannot relate that as fact.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I do get your point, and I do feel the same way. However, not everyone is of the same opinion, and not everyone uses their PCs for purposes which require 24-7 stability. I understand that you have some needs there that you require, but I do not think it's preduent to force them on others.



Why do you say I am forcing my requirements on other?  By all means, do whatever you people want with your computers.  If you want to blow them up with high voltages, by all means have at it.  I am definitely not going to get in the way.  Freedom!


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Rude? I'm sorry if you take it that way..Im' just stating facts. The ram you bought was never meant to be used on those boards, and in fact, is only certified for 4 motherboards at this point. All of them are Z77-based.
> 
> You used this problem you encountered as an example, which to me, isn't a good one. That is all.
> 
> ...



Not stated as fact, just as preparation for potential disappointment.  And why do you come off as so defiant and defensive?  Isn't this suppose to be a forum of positive feedback and constructiveness?  You seem to be more of a hater than one who wants to promote others to try something differently.  From your first post, you have been nothing but short and rude to anyone who posted a comment.  Do yourself a favor and please work on being a little more polite.


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> Do yourself a favor and please work on being a little more polite.



Thanks for the advice. 



Ninjawithagun said:


> Why do you say I am forcing my requirements on other?  By all means, do whatever you people want with your computers.  If you want to blow them up with high voltages, by all means have at it.  I am definitely not going to get in the way.  Freedom!


I agree, 100%. However, we do have a strong contingent of "extreme clocking" guys here on TPU that don't have any cares for 24/7 stability..they just want to run a single benchmark and get the highest score possible. While doing such things is of not interest me me perosnally, I don't really think it's useless either. Telling them their wasting their time..to them it is not a waste of time. They bougth and paid for their parts ,tehy cna do whatever they like. But when they have problems, I'll be the first to say "stop overclocking"


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks for the advice.





Why can't we be friends...at least there is a song that goes like that


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> Why can't we be friends...at least there is a song that goes like that



My job here on TPU is reviewing motherboards and memory. That's all.




Anyway, as shown, I have a set of TridentX sticks. ON X79, yeah, they are underwhleming. MY experience is quite like your own.


But on Z77...they FLY!!! It's amazing how different it is, really.


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2012)

To much to read 

but no im not gong to run hrs of prime... i havent ran prime since like 2007 

i already ran super pi 32m a few times and its passed if it wasnt stable it wouldnt finish the test 

and i was in xp thats why its showing x32


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I do get the point. But 2400 MHz is hardly a big deal.
> 
> See my recent reviews here, using X79, and note pretty much every kit hit 2400 MHz, except the 32 GB kit.
> 
> ...



LMK how how yours clock, and if you can run anyhing below cas 10 idk why mine dont boot never had that happen before when under clocking them


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2012)

DOM said:


> LMK how how yours clock, and if you can run anyhing below cas 10 idk why mine dont boot never had that happen before when under clocking them





I'll be doing the normal CAS and Voltage testing from CAS6-CAS11 and 1.50 V to 1.75 V, so I will be sure to post any issues I've encountered.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'll be doing the normal CAS and Voltage testing from CAS6-CAS11 and 1.50 V to 1.75 V, so I will be sure to post any issues I've encountered.



I experienced the same exact issue.  After setting the CAS latency to 9 (from 10), and saved settings my system would not POST.  Here is the memory I am running:

G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD...

I am using all four sticks in a four channel memory setup and running at 2400Mhz @ 1.65V and 10-12-12-31 @ 1T

It will definitely be interesting to see what you can find out by trial and error to see if voltage increases and/or changing the number of DIMMs occupied to see if the system will be able to POST at 9 or lower CAS latencies.  Something else to try to would be changing from 1T to 2T command rate.


----------



## Ninjawithagun (May 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> My job here on TPU is reviewing motherboards and memory. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!  The Ivy Bridge CPU IMCs are truly amazing...I've already seen benchmarking where memory was being ran over 3000Mhz - craziness!

http://www.techpowerup.com/162883/Ivy-Bridge-G.Skill-and-GIGABYTE-Make-DDR3-3000-MHz-Possible.html

I might just have to build a second rig with Ivy Bridge


----------



## Aquinus (May 14, 2012)

Ninjawithagun said:


> I might just have to build a second rig with Ivy Bridge



I'll just patiently wait for IVB-E.


----------

